# Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur



## eurasier (14. Juli 2009)

Reisebericht  ICELAND  26.04 – 03.05. 2009 Talknafjördur
-Ein wunderbarer Angelurlaub begann - 
1. Tag
Nun war es endlich soweit -  die Islandreise konnte losgehen. Am Sonntagmorgen starteten wir nach Amsterdam wo unser Flug um 14:00 starten sollte. Amsterdam – Shipohl ist ein riesiger „Umschlagsplatz“ für Reisende. Nachdem wir auf LONGPARKING  P3  unseren Wagen abgestellt haben und unsere Klamotten (40 KG x 3 Personen) 120 KG in den Shuttle – Bus verladen haben kamen wir pünktlich bei Check in an. Gepäck aufgegeben (alles wurde gewogen auch das Rutenrohr) machten wir uns auf den Weg zum Abflug-Gate auf diversen Rolltreppen. 
Der Flug startete pünktlich und wir waren dann rechtzeitig in Reykjavik angekommen und wurden dort von freundlichen Mitarbeitern des Veranstalters begrüßt. Weiter ging es per Bus zum Inlandflughafen (der gegenüber Amsterdam eher eine „Wurstbude“ ähnelte. Der Weiterflug verzögerte sich etwas weil in der „! Wurstbude“ am Sonntag der Bär los war. In Island fliegen wohl alle (dachten wir uns so – später wurde uns bewusst wieso). 
Dann rein in  die Propeller-Maschine und auf ging es nach Bildudalur. Von dort aus mit dem Bus nach Talknafördur wo wir dann so gegen 19:00 Uhr Ortszeit Island ankamen. Hauseinweisung und ein paar Tipps für den nächsten Morgen und dann wurde das geräumige, saubere Haus bezogen. Da wir zu dritt waren hatten wir jeder ein SZ für uns (tut auch gut – bei den elenden Schnarchern).  Schnell noch die Angeln kontrolliert ob auch alles heil geblieben ist und dann erstmal ein kühles Bier (am Duty-Free in Island gekauft)  aufgemacht und die schöne Aussicht genießen. Was besonders gut war, das für jedes Haus ein Kleinwagen kostenlos (außer Benzin) zur ständigen Verfügung am Haus war. So konnten wir auch immer zu dem HOT-POT !!!

2. Tag
Morgens ab 08:00 Uhr war Bootseinweisung und sämtliche Schriftsachen, Floatinganzüge (diese waren außerdem sehr gut / Einteiler)  usw. wurden übergeben und dann wurde das Boot klargemacht für die 1. Ausfahrt. Abmelden bei der Küstenwache (per Funk) und dann ab auf den Atlantik. Wir hatten wenig Wind an diesem Tag und das Wetter war klar und frisch (wie auch an den anderen Tagen  4-8 Grad max.). Die guten Fanggründe sollten etwas weiter draußen sein lt. Seekarte und Info´s aber erstmal einen kurzen Zwischenstopp bei ca. 30 Meter  - alle waren wie ein Gummiband gespannt -  Gummifisch, Pilker und Naturköder zischten zum Grund ….. warten ……  dann der 1. Biss -  na dachte ich das ruckelt ja wie in der Ostsee … und so einen Kabeljau hatte ich auch dran  
30 cm  auf 25 cm Gummifisch  Gewicht – ca. 1-2 Pfund.  Die Lacher hatte ich auf meiner Seite und meine Freunde sagten -  wohl falscher Kurs – sind wohl in der Ostsee gelandet. Zum Glück hatte die anderen beiden dann auch Bisse und beförderten die ersten guten Kabeljau in die Fischkiste    2 – 4 kg  waren dabei. Da ich leider nichts mehr fing bei dieser Drift – beschloss ich  als „Kapitän“  - weiter zu fahren – zu den fängigen Gründen.

Wir trafen nicht gleich die richtigen Stellen aber dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag, Dorsche – Kabeljau in Massen – wir waren wie im Trance  alles so ab 4 kg  aufwärts und fast jeder  Ablasser brachte Fisch nach oben. Der größte wog so um die 7 kg So endete der Tag gegen 16.00 Uhr für uns, weil die Arme schmerzten und alle Durst hatten auf ein kühles Bier und einen schönen Havanna aus dem Eisschrank (den wir eigentlich nicht brauchten weil es draußen kaum wärmer wie im Kühlschrank war). Im Hafen angekommen hatte ein Gast (Guide-Tour) schöne große Dorsche -> 16 kg  und etliche stattliche Steinbeißer gefangen. Das war der vorläufige Rekordfisch der Woche.
Nach dem Essen (natürlich frischer Kabeljau gebraten) fuhren wir am Abend dann zu den heißen Quellen die umsonst genutzt werden können,  (HOT-POT)  und genossen den Ausblick und die Wärme an unserem Körper. Dann wurde noch die Seekarte studiert und ein Schlachtplan für den nächsten Tag gemacht. 

3.Tag
Leider heute etwas schlechtes Wetter (Regen mit Schnee, starker Wind aus NO) so konnten wir nur im Fjord fischen, weil es draußen zu kabbelig war und leider nicht die guten Fanggründe vor der Küste ansteuern.. Wir haben dicht unter Land gefischt aber die Dorsche waren zu klein und nach 1-2 Std. (durchnässt) haben wir uns im Hafen zurück gemeldet und genossen den „schönen“ Tag mit einem längerem Besuch im HOT-POT mit einem kleinen Getränk dabei. Nächsten Tag sollte der Wind einschlafen!!

4. Tag
Das Wetter hatte sich gebessert und wir beschlossen heute den großen Fisch zu fangen. Noch ein paar Infos vom Guide Georg geholt und dann ging es los – auf die offene See -. Windstärke 1-2 aus SO – alles optimal.  Die 1. Drift ca. 15 SM vor der Küste gab sogleich 
gute Bisse und etliche Dorsche von 4 – 8 kg.  Dann eine Durststrecke und plötzlich hatten wir 
auf Gummifisch einen Steinbeißer erwischt. Das war das Zeichen – schnell umgebaut  auf Klopfer und Fischfetzen – und schon kamen schöne Steini´s an die Oberfläche ca. 3-5 kg.
Wir freuten uns schon auf das Abendessen. 
Dann beschlossen wir eine Untiefe anzufahren – wir wollten doch auch noch die ganz großen haben.  Dort angekommen – alle Angeln waren raus -   r u m s !!  Alle Ruten krumm !!  Da hing doch schon etwas Größeres am Haken oder ?!  Ich drillte meinen Fisch aus und siehe da
13 kg Dorsch beim 1. Biss. Mein Freund Holger musste noch etwas Größeres dranhaben, denn bei ca. 15 Meter ging nichts mehr nach oben – aber dazu nachher mehr !  Andreas hatte auch einen guten Dorsch 8 kg und da Holger immer noch am kämpfen war beschloss er das Angeln einzustellen, da der Fisch gerade mal wieder ca. 50 Meter Schnur genommen hatte. Nach der 3. Attacke war uns klar – HEILBUTT /ALARM !!! Holger erkämpfte sich Meter um Meter zurück und bei 15 Meter war wieder Schluss. Wir konnten den Fisch teilweise unterm Boot sehen (einen Teil des  weißen Bauches – definitiv ein HEILBUTT – und was für einer). Das Gerät war gut eine Shimano 2 – Gang Multi , 20 lbs  Penn-Rute und 0,32mm geflochtene. 
Holger war zum „bersten“ gespannt !! Er konnte nur agieren aber nicht reagieren. Ich beschloss weiter zu angeln und mein nächster Biss kam so schnell und hart das mir fast die Angel aus den Händen glitt. Ich dachte nicht noch einen HEILI !! Es klopfte sehr hart in der Rute und ich konnte schnell Schnur gewinnen – vom Grund war er jetzt los – aber was war es – quergehakt ?!  Ich drillte weiter – und auch meine Bremse wurde tätig – Holger war nur am 
ächzen – Schnur rauf – Schnur runter !!! Dann kam mein Fisch zu Tage – ich rief nur
„GAFF – GAFF „  Andreas stürmte auf meine Seite und dann kam das U-Boot an die Bordseite – riesiger Dorsch . Sauber gegafft und an Bord – die Freude war groß – nur nicht bei Holger der kämpfte noch .  44 Pfund  hatte der 1,26 cm große Dickdorsch – der Fisch meines Lebens und der größte sollte es auch für diese Woche im Camp Talknafördur bleiben. Ich angelte noch weiter und bekam noch einen Brummer von ca. 17 kg und diverse um 10 kg. Immer auf Nachfrage bei Holger ob das auch geht – er sagte „mach ruhig weiter, das dauert noch ein bisschen“ , das bisschen sollte insgesamt 4 Stunden dauern – Andreas hatte bereits die Heilbutharpune in Stellung gebracht und diverse Taue für die Schwanzflosse wurden vorbereitet, aber mehr als 10 -15 Meter brachten wir das „TIER“ nicht an die Oberfläche. Mittlerweile war es schon 20:00 Uhr und wir hatten schon 3 Mal die Zeit bei der Küstenwache verlängert und die Heimfahrt würde auch noch 1 ½ - 2 Stunden dauern.  Holger gab auf – Andreas drillte noch einen Moment aber der Fisch war zu stark – nun sollte ich mein Glück versuchen, aber schon bei der 1. Flucht merkte auch ich nach 4 Stunden war der Fisch immer noch nicht müde und wir konnten keinen richtigen Druck ausüben. Also kurze Entscheidung von uns – Bremse festhalten und sehen was passiert – knall und die Sehne war durch. Alle waren enttäuscht aber die riesigen Dorsche und ein Bier & Kümmerling brachten die gute Laune schnell zurück.  Dann mit Vollgas gen Hafen und die große Anglergeschichte machte die Runde. (Das Steinifilet musste noch warten bis morgen) heute gab’s nur den kalten Dorsch von gestern mit Reis). Der HOT-Pot wurde auch noch Nachts um 22:30 Uhr besucht – Holger seine Arme & Beine dankten ihm dass. Zum Abschluss noch einen schönen Havanna Club auf Eis und ein wohlwollender Schlaf war die Folge.

5. Tag
Gerührt von den Ereignissen des Vortages war Andreas ganz heiß und wollte unbedingt zu der alten Stelle. Leider hatten wir heute etwas mehr Wind und auch mehr Dünung !! Auf Iceland ist das Wetter jeden Tag anders – auch schon mal innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden. Ich ließ mich überreden und steuerte auf die besagte Stelle. Kabbelige See verlangsamte unsere Anfahrt erheblich aber Andreas störte das nicht. Dann endlich angekommen, es wehte nicht schlecht und Regen gesellte sich auch noch dazu – stellte ich gleich fest – heute ist ein anderer Tag – Drift von 2 -3 Knoten , Gewichte ab 500 gr. waren nötig – Schwerstarbeit – aber Andreas wollte auch den Fisch seines Lebens fangen. Erste Drift und zack Biss bei …. ANDREAS
er ganz aufgeregt und sagte das muss auch ein HEILBUTT sein – der zieht Sehne von der Rolle -  er drehte und pumpte  aber der Fisch kam nicht hoch – dann sagte er nach 10 Minuten Holger halt du mal ich muss mir eine anstecken … Holger übernahm das drillen und stellte sogleich fest – ganz anders als gestern – das ist kein HEILI !!!  Die Bremse war gar nicht richtig eingestellt – ein paar Handgriffe und schon gewann Holger Meter um Meter  - Andreas war erstaunt. Dann konnte man schon etwas erkennen und Andreas wollte seine Angler
wiederhaben im Tausch gegen seine Fluppe – Holger gewährte diesen Wunsch und nach kurzer Zeit war der nächste große Dorsch bei uns an Bord ca. 32 Pfund . Andreas strahlte, wenn auch pudelnass. Wir waren lange von der Stelle abgetrieben und nach weiteren schnellen Driften und nur kleinen Anfassern beschlossen wir dichter unter Land zu schippern.
Dort angekommen erlebten wir noch eine Angelei des feinsten – Unmengen von Dorschen – keine Riesen aber schöne Fische – viele haben wir wieder zurückgesetzt – bei den Tiefen zwischen 25 – 35 Metern kein Problem. Auch dieser Tag endete mit glücklichen Gesichtern.

6. Tag
Unser Vorrat an Alkoholischen Getränken ging zu Neige – aber auch in Island war Feiertag was wir abgeschieden von der Welt kaum mitbekamen. Unsere Betreuerin Hafvdis verhalf uns dann noch zu ein wenig Bier, weil der einzige Schnapsladen im Nachbardorf leider nicht ans Telefon ging. Heute ließen wir es ruhiger angehen und versuchten uns am Hafen auf Plattfisch. Einige Klieschen gingen uns an den Haken aber auch einige „Sturmvögel“, diese müssten dringend mal zu Fielmann, weil die die Sehne wohl nicht erkennen können. Das lösen der Vögel war mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil diese Vögel ekelig spucken können, was Andreas auf seinem Anzug zu spüren bekam. Aber nun fliegen sie wieder. Mit dem Boot dann noch ein wenig im Fjord gefischt – aber leider nur wieder DORSCH !!! Seelachse und Schellfische waren nicht zu überlisten (oder noch nicht da).  Aber so ein Ruhetag war auch angenehm.

7. letzter Angeltag
Da wir den letzten Abend noch einen Abschlussabend veranstalten wollten, fuhren wir erstmal ins Nachbardorf und deckten uns mit Bacardi ein – na ja die Preise auf Island – ca. 27 Euro für 0,7 Liter – aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Angeln fuhren wir dann erst am Nachmittag und was wir dort wieder am Ausgang des Fjords fischten – draußen war es wieder sehr kabbelig – war außergewöhnlich. Wir beschlossen dann am letzten Angeltag mal die Kiste
voll zu machen – schöne Dorsche ab 6 kg – 10 kg  kamen an Bord und innerhalb von 2 Stunden war die Fischkiste  (380 Liter)  voll !!!  Was für ein Abschluss !! Die Feier am Abend mit HOT-pot  war gesichert.   

8.-10. Tag
Am Sonntag ging es dann für einige unserer Reisetruppe um 10:00 Uhr los mit dem Bus nach ISAFJÖRDUR – eine Abenteuerfahrt begann. Die Flüge von Bildudalur waren voll und es konnten nur 3 Personen dort fliegen. Aber das war nicht schlimm, denn wir machten noch Bekanntschaft mit der schönen Natur von Iceland. Vorbei an der Südküste von Island, halt an einem schönen Wasserfall -  über die Berge (mind. noch 3 Meter hohe Schneewände) keine Leitplanken und dann mit zentimeterlangen Spikes kamen wir nach ca. 2 Stunden (schweissgebadet) in Isafjördur an. Alles Gepäck in die kleine Fokker 19 Plätze , der Flugkapitän verstaute selbst das Gepäck (auch in der Toilette) und dann nach 30 Minuten Flug waren wir in der Hauptstadt Reykjavik angekommen. Bustransfer zum Hotel, Zimmer beziehen und ab in die Stadt ins Lokal. Durch die moderaten Wechselkurse war es kaum teuerer als bei uns  Bier 3- 4 Euro / 0,5 Liter  Pizza  ca. 10-12 Euro.  Abends noch ein wenig Anglerlatein an der Lobby-Bar und ab ins Bett. Am nächsten Morgen einen Leihwagen und eine lange Fahrt zu den bekannten Geysir und den Gulfoss Wasserfällen. Island Ponys auf den Weiden und wunderbare Lachsflüsse haben wir passiert. Wäre auch mal interessant hier auf arktische Saiblinge und Forellen / Lachse zu fischen. Schon gigantisch das es überall nach Schwefel stinkt, und die Berge dampfen. Und wieder mal Regen – aber das kannten wir ja schon. Am Nachmittag noch was für Mutti zu Hause in der Fußgängerzone ergattert und dann noch ein schönes Bierchen mit Promenadenblick auf die Einkaufszone. Beeindruckend wie viele  Geländewagen hier verkehren  mind. 50 %  aber bei den Straßen außerhalb auch kein Wunder.
Morgens bekamen wir dann unsere 20 kg Filet von der Reiseleitung und das einchecken am Flughafen funktionierte einwandfrei, obwohl die Fischpakete doch recht sperrig waren. Der Flug nach Amsterdam verging flott und so ging eine schöne Zeit viel zu schnell vorbei und unser Fazit 

ICELAND   	WIR    KOMMEN    WIEDER   !!!!

Beste Grüße aus dem Norden

Eurasier


----------



## knutemann (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Ganz feiner Bericht#6

nur hast du auch ein paar Fotos?


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Moin!

Danke für den tollen Bericht! #6


----------



## sunny (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Ascheloch :q , jetzt kann ich nicht mehr arbeiten. 

Feiner Bericht #6, auf die Bilder bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## ralle (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Mit dem Heli das ist ja ärgerlich --- aber ansonsten waren die Fische ja super !!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Jep ein netter Bericht!
Bilder würden ihn versüssen...


----------



## eurasier (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*



sunny schrieb:


> Ascheloch :q , jetzt kann ich nicht mehr arbeiten.
> 
> Feiner Bericht #6, auf die Bilder bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Moin,moin ihr Angelboarder !! 
vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren |rolleyes , mit den Bildern bin ich noch am üben - ich muss die erst mal "kleiner" machen damit nicht so viel MB gebraucht wird, da meine Kamera sehr hohe Auflösung hatte. 
Aber ich arbeite daran-----|bigeyes
Dass mit dem Asc......  nehme ich gerne in Kauf - muss auch jetzt wieder lange warten bis wir in 2011 wieder nach Island fahren werden - wenn wir gesund bleiben und nicht alle Kabeljau gefangen worden sind  !!

Gruß Eurasier


----------



## bacalo (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

@eurasier

Vielen Dank für´s berichten und Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten.

Der Heli wartet auf euch.


----------



## eurasier (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*



bacalo schrieb:


> @eurasier
> 
> Vielen Dank für´s berichten und Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten.
> 
> Der Heli wartet auf euch.



Moin bacalo, der Heli soll ruhig noch warten - es werden ja mächtige Heilbutfänge von Island gemeldet - aber nächstes Mal haben wir das "richtige" Geschirr dabei, damit wir diesen "Sauhund" auch mal zu Gesicht bekommen und nicht nur unter Wasser "äugeln" müssen. 
Leider dauert dass aber noch soooooo  lange:c - aber die Vorfreude ist immer am schönsten.#6

Gruß Eurasier


----------



## eurasier (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Hier einige Bilder unserer Tour


----------



## eurasier (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

und nch ein paar Bilder


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

einfach beneidenswert!!!


----------



## isfischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

@eurasier,
schoen euch hier zu sehen, hatte ja schon das vergnuegen euch live zu erleben 
na hauptsache ihr wart zufrieden
gruss
oli


----------



## Tomgala (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Sehr schön. Danke für Deine Mühe das alles aufzuschreiben !
Das blöde ist nur....nun will ich auch nach Island.
Mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar "bekloppte" finde die mitfahren.
Danke !


----------



## eurasier (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*



icefischer schrieb:


> @eurasier,
> schoen euch hier zu sehen, hatte ja schon das vergnuegen euch live zu erleben
> na hauptsache ihr wart zufrieden
> gruss
> oli




Moin Oli, hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge (Alzheimer lässt grüßen) wo haben wir denn schon zusammen geangelt ??#d

Gruß Eurasier


----------



## isfischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

ne, aber ich bin der kollege von georg, der mit den schwarzen haaren und der brille... na klingelts jetzt?

gruss
oli


----------



## The Ghost (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*

Toller Bericht#6, war ja ein richtig guter Trip. Und zu den Fischen: #r Da waren ja tolle Brummer dabei. Schade dass ihr den Butt nicht müde bekommen.#q


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## eurasier (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Island 2009 zurück aus Talknafjördur*



icefischer schrieb:


> ne, aber ich bin der kollege von georg, der mit den schwarzen haaren und der brille... na klingelts jetzt?
> 
> gruss
> oli



moin oli, ja im Alter |bigeyes dauert es ein bischen bis es "klingelt" aber jetzt ist alles wieder da - ich hoffe dir geht es gut und ihr habt gut zu tun - lg an havdis und georg - er möchte mir mal seine Tel-Nr. oder E-Mail (homepage) geben wegen der Vaku-Geräte -  bis bald |wavey:

Eurasier (Heiko)


----------

